

Intel also hearing rumors Apple testing MacBooks based on own A-series chip - redial
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/22/intel_also_hearing_rumors_apple_testing_macbooks_based_on_own_a_series_chip.html

======
randomanonymous
"For Apple, a move away from generally-available, off-the-shelf CPUs and
towards its own breed of proprietary designs would not only afford it more
control over product release schedules and its intellectual property, but it
would also pave the way for the Mac maker to introduce new patent-protected
features on its Mac line that rivals would have trouble reproducing for their
own designs. "

What does this article author think the Motorola Power PC chips were? They
were custom made just for mac. This isn't anything that MAC hasn't done before
what so ever. Just the same with the new chips, odds are they won't be MFG'd
by MAC, and just by a third party again. Same thing as SUN used to, same thing
as MAC used to. (Remember all those "Sun Microsystems" chips made by a million
different makers all labeled "Sun Microsystems".

They are just reverting back to their old game, for one reason, and that's to
differentiate MAC's from others and lock people into proprietary
hardware/software, while at the same token, be able to get rid of people
running specific MAC OS's on PC's.

